# Has anyone heard from City Bound lately?



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

He posted such interesting things about his going through Sandy. I wonder how he is doing. Busy I suppose.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Isn't he normally on the singles forum?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

still busy cleaning up i guess. i may be wrong but do think leslie keeps in touch and maybe a couple more. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't heard anything from him in close to a month maybe. I know that area still has lots going on. I'll have to dig out his phone number and try giving him a call before Christmas.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

He was hit pretty hard from th*e storm there...*


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I suspect he seldom finds the time or a place to access Internet service. Did he get power back yet?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> I haven't heard anything from him in close to a month maybe. I know that area still has lots going on. I'll have to dig out his phone number and try giving him a call before Christmas.


If you call, say Merry Christmas from all of us. He's still in our prayer.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

He actually left the forum due to....something in the singles forum.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, dear, I hate to see him leave. It was always interesting to read his posts. I hope he'll at least come back to S&EP. I join with Ohio Dreamer in sending him Merry Christmas wishes and hope that his New Year will be much brighter.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Shygal said:


> He actually left the forum due to....something in the singles forum.


thats too bad. I know him from here...Too bad he didnt just leave singletree, the same way I avoid general chat...


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Shygal said:


> He actually left the forum due to....something in the singles forum.


I no longer go to the singles forum. It could be a great resource for singles looking for like minded folks, but it's not. It gets downright vicious in there. 

Hope he will still visit the rest of Homesteadingtoday!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

He has been posting mostly here and Homesteading Questions in the past recent history.

I hope he's just busy and will come back here, and rest of HT that he's comfortable in.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A. He got flooded VERY badly and had to bug out, 

and B. he felt dumped on in ST because too many people gave advice and told him what he was doing wrong. That was right before he was flooded. A word of advice from him? But essential papers like your birth certificate in zip lock bags before you bug out. The voice of experience, there.....

I used to love his pictures of his garden: he had real talent!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Well- if he does check it out here without posting anymore, I want to wish him the best with his hard situation. His advice straight from a disaster experience was taken to heart by at least one not-so-prepared person.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

why are people so unkind ???


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Helena said:


> why are people so unkind ???


I've been asking that for most of my life Helena. I've not found an answer yet.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I miss him. He is one of us!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

TxMex said:


> I no longer go to the singles forum. It could be a great resource for singles looking for like minded folks, but it's not.



I actually joined because I thought I was going to learn how singles homesteaded. What kind of problems/solutions they came up with. Very disappointing in that regard.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

sdnapier said:


> I actually joined because I thought I was going to learn how singles homesteaded. What kind of problems/solutions they came up with. Very disappointing in that regard.


 You have to read between the lines, I am afraid. The info is there but you have to wade through a lot of talk of other subjects.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Terri said:


> You have to read between the lines, I am afraid. The info is there but you have to wade through a lot of talk of other subjects.


I don't have magnifying glasses that strong! LOL!

What I found was that most of the people on that forum are aggressively single. If someone actually puts out a feeler that they'd like to meet someone they are bowled over with people telling them that they are better off single. Misery loves company I guess. 

It is incredibly difficult to actually 'meet' someone in there. Many times I've seen someone tentatively say hello in there and then :runforhills: 

I appologize for the thread drift. I always liked that CityBound remained upbeat during the time I visited in the singles forum and in general I really enjoy his posts. Hope he comes back soon.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

sdnapier said:


> I actually joined because I thought I was going to learn how singles homesteaded. What kind of problems/solutions they came up with. Very disappointing in that regard.


Well, we are all into doing things that make it where you can survive daily life and emergencies and worse.
Most of the time, you can ask how here, and someone will have the information.

We do have a different focus of subjects on this forum.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

TxMex said:


> I no longer go to the singles forum. It could be a great resource for singles looking for like minded folks, but it's not. It gets downright vicious in there.
> 
> Hope he will still visit the rest of Homesteadingtoday!





Terri said:


> A. B. he felt dumped on in ST because too many people gave advice and told him what he was doing wrong.


Those right there are two of the biggest reasons folks don't hang around there anymore. And it's a crying shame. There were always plenty of homesteady stuff in there right alongside the fun, cut up stuff. The sudden negativity and fighting is the reason people tell me they are leaving the forum. Shame really.

On the CityBound front....
Still can't find his number. I know I spoke to him after the storm, but my phone doesn't hold that many recently dialed numbers.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Helena said:


> why are people so unkind ???


I've found that people that are like that are very unhappy with their lives and take it out on everyone around them.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Many of the people on ST are hurting: it takes time to heal and move on.

And, many of the people are dating somebody local. it is very hard to meet when you live 1000 miles away!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Shygal said:


> He actually left the forum due to....something in the singles forum.


That is not true. I just do not go in single tree anymore. I have no problem with the rest of HT.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

There have been several couples who met in ST. Some have met and it ended badly. I know several of the people have met and still visit in person. I believe that CB met a few ladies from ST in person and reported back that he had a good time.

People on ST don't tend to sugar coat things just to make someone feel better. Sometimes it is kinder to be frank. However I think that they are also very welcoming to those who are newly single. It is like a neighborhood. Even married folk are welcome to visit.

I wish CB a Merry Christmas and hope that he is doing very well.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Everyone. Thank you for the concern and Happy Christmas to you all.

I have been very busy. I have heat, hot water, and electric now. I am sleeping on a cot in my gutted apartment. Aside from all the stress, all is well for the most part. There are still people here that have no electric or heat. Many people still do not have a kitchen to cook in. 

Think twice about giving money to the red cross. I was talking with a rep from FEMA and he was telling me that the red cross only came to this area because FEMA requested the red cross to do so. The red cross agreed to come but the red cross tried to shake down FEMA for money to do so. Basicly, the red cross did very little and it is sad that they asked for money for the very little that they did do. It makes me so mad that so many donations were made to the red cross by good people all over the world who wanted to help the people effected by sandy but the red cross just banks that money in a general fund and does not have to use it for sandy. The major tv networks even ran comercials urging people to donate to the red cross, which was a very bad idea. Donating to the red cross to help out with sandy is just a waste of money and good will.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Yay! You're here!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I sent money to a friend in NYC to donate to a local cause he thought was doing a good job. It was actually an occupy group who was working out of a local church. I figured my money got used where it was needed and it did.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

The occupy people set up some kind of relief station in downtown manhatten. The east side of downtown manhatten was hit hard. I have a amily member who lives there and he had to walk up and down 19 floors in his building to come and go from work. The taller buildings have pumps that pump the water up to water tanks on the roof to gravity feed the pipes. With the power down and motor rooms flooded the taller buildings were not getting any water. My relative had to carry water up 19 floors. Crazy.

Be careul with the Occupy people, they are into drugs and your donation could have gone to buying drugs.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

ST had its time and place but it was time for me to move on. I enjoyed myself there while the good times lasted and I will always cherish those times, but basicly ST is a sludge pit that pulls you down into the muck and eventually brings out the worst in you.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

HI there City Bound - 
Nice to see you here and know you are at least inside with warmth and a bed of sorts.

I hope you keep dropping by and telling us of what is happening up there, and who really helps, etc.

Merry Christmas Eve - do you and your family have any Christmas going on? or just surviving?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for all - 
let's leave off the Singletree critiquing.

We aren't there, and enough has been said as we don't usually have negative comments about one forum into another, in general.

so, let's let it be what it is, and we'll be what we are.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry angie. you are right.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

all is cool City Bound - 
just time to move on and heal and go forth and conquer!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Angie, we have christmas going. Some nice person or organization donated a truck load of christmas tree to the community, so I went and picked one up and set it up. It is a nice tree, eight feet tall and fat. 

Most of us are making due with what we have at hand and doing the best we can to have christmas. People have put up lights even thought their houses are damaged and we set up some community christmas lights on mainstreet. The community set up a sponser program where people from the neighberhood can pick a local kid from their neighberhood and buy them chrsitmas gifts. Most of us have taken such a financial beaten from this strom that we can not afford to give the kids a good amount of toys.

There was still a chrsitmas party in the neighberhood for the kids and they were given some small gifts. That is a tradition that has been going on for close to 100 years here. When I was kid we would go to the party and they would play some disney movies on an old projector, give us some pop corn and a candy cane, then give us a little wrapped toy as we exited the hall at the end of the party.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good to hear that your community is still being a community in spite of Sandy. 

Good on the big fat Christmas tree. I'm glad that there is some good going on there in the midst of all the still cleaning up and repair.

By the way - you said you're back in your apt - is there any mold there due to being wet or has all that been pulled out and getting re- done?


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Glad you're back!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

the mold has been cleaned out or the most part. I havenot had time to rip the shower out yet, so I do not know what is waiting for me back there. No, all is not done. The place is gutted and i am living in it like that. I still have no bathroom or a kitchen. I have a cot that a friend gave me and a rocking chair and a plastic storage unit that I ound in the garbage after the storm.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

how are you cooking?
Do you have a small camp stove that you can use near a window (ventilation). 

We need to hear about these things CityBound - things we'd need to know if we were in any situation similar. 

What you are going thru is a valuable lesson to all of us - and might give us some idea of what would really be of assistance to you, and those there in similar situation to you.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Think twice about giving money to the red cross. I was talking with a rep from FEMA and he was telling me that the red cross only came to this area because FEMA requested the red cross to do so. The red cross agreed to come but the red cross tried to shake down FEMA for money to do so. Basicly, the red cross did very little and it is sad that they asked for money for the very little that they did do. It makes me so mad that so many donations were made to the red cross by good people all over the world who wanted to help the people effected by sandy but the red cross just banks that money in a general fund and does not have to use it for sandy. The major tv networks even ran comercials urging people to donate to the red cross, which was a very bad idea. Donating to the red cross to help out with sandy is just a waste of money and good will.


This is par for the course for the Red Cross. They are a hugely top heavy 'charity' and the vast majority of the money they receive goes to pay large salaries. Anyone who has been in a disaster area knows that the Red Cross will show up.....to ask for money. I have found that the Salvation Army is more worthwhile and actually does something to help. Many times it is better to donate to a local shelter or food bank.

So glad to hear that you have the basics again. Welcome back!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I volunteered for the red cross at one time. The money goes to administrative costs. I now only give money to the salvation army.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I talked to my friend in NYC, he got several donations to give out and he bought supplies from a list and took them down there. So no cash went to them just supplies, I can live with that!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i never give to the red cross . haven't for years. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

TxMex said:


> This is par for the course for the Red Cross. They are a hugely top heavy 'charity' and the vast majority of the money they receive goes to pay large salaries. Anyone who has been in a disaster area knows that the Red Cross will show up.....to ask for money. I have found that the Salvation Army is more worthwhile and actually does something to help. Many times it is better to donate to a local shelter or food bank.
> 
> So glad to hear that you have the basics again. Welcome back!


Honestly, they left a bad taste in my mouth and I dislike them now. The mormans came and help gut people's homes. The mormans were very kind and helpful. Some amish came to help clen up also.

The blankets they gave were useless because they were so thin you needed five to stay warm. Totally useless. That was the general opinion of the blankets. The military dropped of some wool army blankets and they are good. I have a sleeping bag and two army blankets keeping me warm at night.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> how are you cooking?
> Do you have a small camp stove that you can use near a window (ventilation).
> 
> We need to hear about these things CityBound - things we'd need to know if we were in any situation similar.
> ...


I am eating with my family sometimes, I get take out sometimes, there were a lot of soup lines set up by the community giving out meals, and my friend has been inviting me over a lot to eat dinner with his family. If I had to I would set up a colman stove and cook on that but I have been getting by so far eating with friends, family, and take out. Also, when I work for people they feed me. My cousin is cooking for her family on an electric griddle and in a toaster oven. 

The best thing to give is canned foods and peanut butter and jelly. I have had many nights that all I had the strength to do was open a can of beefaroni and have that for dinner. I have been eating a lot of P&J or lunch and dinner, also.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Good to hear from you. But I'm sorry that there is so much work to do yet. It does get old but it is a valuable experience when you are finally through it. Simply turning on hot water or having a comfortable bed will always bring a flash of joy. When we have so much, it's easy to take them so for granted. But having had them taken away, they will be a source of pleasure always. Which is good for all of us to acknowledge.
You made me think that after Christmas, I need to replenish my canned ravioli supply. I think I'll get some extras for the local Salvation Army. 
It's good to hear from you. And I wish you speed in your repairs.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for checking in. You've been in many of our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you everyone.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Another vote for "never donate to the Red Cross" here. After the Newton Falls/Niles Ohio tornado they set up shop in the school right across the street from BIL's apartment. Told us we had to move our car that had been parked on the berm in what was a legal parking spot the day before. Charged people for drinks, ice and blankets. Their hot meals were reserved for ONLY the National Guard people who had been sent to enforce temporary martial law. I had a baby at the time and they wouldn't even let my dh use a microwave to heat the baby food we had with us.

City Bound, good to know you are ok and at least have a roof over your head. Did you have insurance to cover your losses? I know even with insurance it takes forever for them to get back with you so you can try to get back to normal. Are the stores up and running there? How are the roads? Are you back to work yet?


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice to hear from you CB, glad to hear you are making it with what you have. Sure wish it was easier for you though.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Dan, I am a renter and i do not have rental insurance. I am just replacing things as i go along.The stores are back up and running. I am working.

I wish I could walk away from all these houses and junk and live in a camper. houses are just not worth all the work and money that goes into maintaining them.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you merks


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Since you're renting you don't have to pay to rehab the apt do you?
Good to hear you are still working. The steady income helps. Some aren't so lucky.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm another that would expect the owner to do the rehabbing of your home. 

I wish you could go live in a nice mid sized camper also.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

the owner is rehabbing the apartment and I am doing some of work for them. I rent from family so the arrangement is relaxed and some what casual.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

if we get another major lood like we had this year I am going to consider a small camper. There is a couple that lives in a camper on the street in my neighberhood and they have been there for years now. Living in a camper or a van on the street is something I am considering.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's something i was going to ask also CB . about insurance. are you still having to pay full rent if you're doing the work. good you can live in a van on the street down there. wouldn't be allowed here. miss you on ST. good to have you back though. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

newfie, you legally can not live in a van or a camper on the street here but some people do it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Also, the city probably has more pressing things to do than check who is living in vans!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

we have 25 million people living here, plus millions of illegal chinese and latin americans, so it is easy to get lost in this mess and not be noticed if you live on the street.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Hi Everyone. Thank you for the concern and Happy Christmas to you all.
> 
> I have been very busy. I have heat, hot water, and electric now. I am sleeping on a cot in my gutted apartment. Aside from all the stress, all is well for the most part. There are still people here that have no electric or heat. Many people still do not have a kitchen to cook in.
> 
> Think twice about giving money to the red cross. I was talking with a rep from FEMA and he was telling me that the red cross only came to this area because FEMA requested the red cross to do so. The red cross agreed to come but the red cross tried to shake down FEMA for money to do so. Basicly, the red cross did very little and it is sad that they asked for money for the very little that they did do. It makes me so mad that so many donations were made to the red cross by good people all over the world who wanted to help the people effected by sandy but the red cross just banks that money in a general fund and does not have to use it for sandy. The major tv networks even ran comercials urging people to donate to the red cross, which was a very bad idea. Donating to the red cross to help out with sandy is just a waste of money and good will.


My mother said that a long time ago when I was donating blood as they were hitting up the highschool seniors with parental permission. She said just donate blood and don't give them any money. We support the Salvation Army because they helped your great aunt when her apartment burned in New Bedford, Mass. The Red Cross didn't help any of them. Heeded her advice, but didn't take it to heart. Hearing it twice from you now kind of drives it home.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

doodlemom said:


> My mother said that a long time ago when I was donating blood as they were hitting up the highschool seniors with parental permission. She said just donate blood and don't give them any money. We support the Salvation Army because they helped your great aunt when her apartment burned in New Bedford, Mass. The Red Cross didn't help any of them. Heeded her advice, but didn't take it to heart. Hearing it twice from you now kind of drives it home.


Red Cross lost my older sister's dedicated donation for my late mother's upcoming operation; she's the only one of 6 kids with the same blood type. My sister accepted their lame excuses; I didn't. I got on the phone and pushed my way to someone with brains in that "organization."

"You mean to tell me that you accept donations but have no paperwork to back them up? In other words, you're potentially giving recipients death instead of life saving fluids?" Suddenly that pint was located and sent to the proper hospital.

I was talking with a friend this morning about Red Cross and his experience working during Katrina. They charged him $1 for a cup of coffee! And he said they only showed up when the press and cameras were around plus they served very old doughnuts that had been donated.. He said the churches and Salvation Army were the real heroes--served great food at no cost to workers or those in need.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I haven't worked with the Red Cross since the crash of Flight 800 off of Long Island but I'm surprised at some of these stories about them. I have never learned about taking any money at all and we were even told that when working a disaster, if someone wants to donate, ask them to send it to the central offices. We weren't allowed to take any money - and everything we did was always free. Weird!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> My mother said that a long time ago when I was donating blood as they were hitting up the highschool seniors with parental permission. She said just donate blood and don't give them any money. We support the Salvation Army because they helped your great aunt when her apartment burned in New Bedford, Mass. The Red Cross didn't help any of them. Heeded her advice, but didn't take it to heart. Hearing it twice from you now kind of drives it home.


my neighbor refused to take anything from the red cross when they came around. She said that her father was a soilder in ww2 and that he had had some bad experience wit the red cross and that he told her that they were a bad org. I have no idea what happened in ww2 but I heard from other people also that the ww2 vets had a deep dislike of the red cross.

I am trying to hold on to the respect that I had or the Salvation army, but the new management of the salvation army is making it hard for me to respect them. I heard that the CEO of the slavation army gets a half million dollars a year as a salary. The sad thing is that if you are poor you can barely afford to buy anything in the slavation army because the prices are so high.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

City Bound said:


> I am trying to hold on to the respect that I had or the Salvation army, but the new management of the salvation army is making it hard for me to respect them. I heard that the CEO of the slavation army gets a half million dollars a year as a salary. The sad thing is that if you are poor you can barely afford to buy anything in the slavation army because the prices are so high.


Where I've lived the stores always had a family day when they marked nearly all clothing down 50 percent based on tag color with other items that had the same markings; the store was always packed! 

As for a CEO making $500K--that's really a puny salary compared to what a good manager (heck, even a bad one) earns in most businesses. And, yes, SA is a business. He quite probably could earn more elsewhere.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

well, charity and profit do not mix well. 500 grand is not a modest salary for someone who is a charity worker. How can someone be immodest and charatable at the same time? If you reason that 100 grand is well enough for anyone to live on then you can reason that the extra 400 grand they get as pay is money wasted that could be used to help with good works. Just my opinion.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

City Bound said:


> well, charity and profit do not mix well. 500 grand is not a modest salary for someone who is a charity worker. How can someone be immodest and charatable at the same time? If you reason that 100 grand is well enough for anyone to live on then you can reason that the extra 400 grand they get as pay is money wasted that could be used to help with good works. Just my opinion.


Any organization that raises it's money through fund raising should have a limit on it's leaders' income. It should be no more than twice the median income of the area that he lives. That's TOPS, IMO. 

Oh - and I've been working for non-profits for over 27 years.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

City Bound said:


> well, charity and profit do not mix well. 500 grand is not a modest salary for someone who is a charity worker. How can someone be immodest and charatable at the same time? If you reason that 100 grand is well enough for anyone to live on then you can reason that the extra 400 grand they get as pay is money wasted that could be used to help with good works. Just my opinion.


Pay too little and you don't get someone with the ability to handle the entire organization. I'm not disagreeing with you but just stating reality. Do you know the CEO's credentials? He may be worth 5x that salary in another company but gives up that money to work for this cause. IME SA does a decent job as does Goodwill in the DC and Ohio areas.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

my husband was in WW2 also and he was totally against giving to them because of stuff that had happened then. i heard something about it from my father also. ~Georgia.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

katydidagain said:


> Pay too little and you don't get someone with the ability to handle the entire organization. I'm not disagreeing with you but just stating reality. Do you know the CEO's credentials? He may be worth 5x that salary in another company but gives up that money to work for this cause. IME SA does a decent job as does Goodwill in the DC and Ohio areas.


The salvation army has been around a long time before the hot shot business wiz kids graduated from college and figured out how to work the holes in the non-profit system, and they never seemed to need much help organizing or running their efforts before the wiz-kids came around......but what do I know.

Who cares what the ceo is worth on the open market. People should not get into charity for personal financial gain, it is immoral, and if they are worth more on the open market and they decide to work for a non-profit then they should accept a salary that is in line with a working class or lower middle class salary.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> my husband was in WW2 also and he was totally against giving to them because of stuff that had happened then. i heard something about it from my father also. ~Georgia.


Did he tell you what happened? There seems to be a deep wound there for the vets.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CityBound - what's the biggest prep thing or knowledge that you should have had or known that would have made this situation not as bad as it is now? 

Lessons and such, You have a chance to teach us some things, as you have a minute or two here and there.

How is the mail being handled in your neighborhood right now?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> CityBound - what's the biggest prep thing or knowledge that you should have had or known that would have made this situation not as bad as it is now?
> 
> Lessons and such, You have a chance to teach us some things, as you have a minute or two here and there.
> 
> How is the mail being handled in your neighborhood right now?


mail is back to normal. Look for the thread I posted right after the storm hit to get the info that I had to pass on. The most important thing I learned was that preps fail, so do not place too much faith in preps. It is good to be prepared, but preps are not a fail proof security. networking and human kindness saved the day here. Other then that a go bag is the best prep I can think of because when the S..really...HTF you have to run for you life. Add a poncho to your go bag because you can use that to make shelter and to collect rain water. Add a whistle, you will need that to be heard from long distances and through noise. When the flood came all the car alarms were going off all night long and it was hard to hear, so i you need to call out you need to cut through noise. Put something in your car that you can use to break the window if you get trapped inside. One woman died from exposure when she was trapped in her car. her car was flooded while she was driving, she was sitting in water and could not open the door or the window because they were both electric. by morning she was dead.

Looking over the situation now, I am inclined to feel that knowledge is the best prep. Knowledge is in your head and you carry it with you. If you know survival skills, first aid skills, mechanical and building skills you can pull your preps out of your mind and survive, even if you lose everything.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Years ago when I was scheduled for surgery, my doctor sent me to give an autonomous blood donation through the Red Cross. My own blood that would be given to me if needed during surgery. My insurance paid the associated costs. A few weeks after the surgery, the Red Cross started calling to pressure me to pay them directly for the associated costs. I called the insurance company and they assured me that the bill had been paid. I told the Red Cross rep, and he said "oh, we got the check, but credited it as a donation, so now we want you to pay the bill."

I won't havevanything to do with the Red Cross. Hubby and I still donate blood, but to the local Children's hospital. 

I remember after 9-11, the Red Cross took donations intended for victims and put it in their general fund. And one day when they were still scouring the wreckage of the twin towers for victims, on Fox they showed the Red Cross was set up with sandwiches for the workers, for a price. A short distance away, the Salvation Army was passing out food and drinks for free.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

that stinks tator......makes me mad.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I worked for the SA for 5 years or so,I no longer donate to them at all. I am not bitter about working for them..I loved what I did, but I could not continue working for a place that does what I personally saw happening. The money paid out to people in high places is extreme, and the waste of donated goods and cash is appaling. It is so sad,and so beyond what this group was started out to be...


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

Several sailors I know say that the Red Cross charged for blood in 'Nam,and also for the gifts donated to be given over there. Shaving supplies and such. The best thing to do now is take your money or goods and give it away yourself, or through a hospital or such.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Good to hear you are surviving, CB.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So glad to see you posting and hear that you are hanging in there, CB!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Odd that there are so many bad Red Cross family stories out there. My family has one too. 
There is a problem with escalating salaries from many charities. If a CEO can double the donations, then his salary is considered worth the cost. But I do wonder if there are not a number of retired businessmen who would do as well and do it as a donation. 
Too many times I have donated money only to have the charity send endless glossy requests for more, thereby wasting everything I sent.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Real glad you're still safe CB. I've always liked your manner of communication as it is inspirational in helping others stay up and positive...even when angry and sad about the diverse situations we find ourselves in.

I actually thought you had gotten away from that are. Not sure why I thought this except that you spoke of doing so. 

Your area sure has been hit hard! Sure some good lessons were learned; but at a high cost for many. And I have doubt the majority of donated monies is actually getting to the ones in need! (The news has shown a large amount of helpers flooding ...ummm arriving... in your area from nearby states to help; and this should at the least keep us mindful of how wonderful some people..and some organizations..are.) 

CB, you're one of the most fortunate in that you still have your family and friends helping you. I'm hearing over the news so many have so much less. 

Thanks for sharing your experiences and ideas as to what prepping is truly useful at such times. Glad you're still visiting our forums. As stated, I always find your posts inspirational and uplifting.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

The red cross turned away a family that had lost the house in the Woodward tornado last spring because they still had an out of state drivers license. There was a big stink raised locally one.

Great uncle didn't have any thing good to say about them from his WWII experiences with them.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you everyone.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I donated $50 to a group of tibetian buddist monks who use the money to pay for glasses, eye exams, and eye surgeries in impoverished areas of the word. I thought I was giving good money to a good cause run by good people. Well, the monks sold my contact info and i was flooded with junk mail and requests from other charities looking for money.

Gave to PBS one year also and that was a mistake.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Gave to PBS one year also and that was a mistake.


But did you get your tote bag??


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Some o the people in my community are making me sick with their greed and wastefulness. one guy was complaining that he is living in a cold house while he waits for the gov to come and install his heat and hot water for free. The guy has a good job and he has money rom his insurance but he still wants free stuff. When they were giving out free heaters my neighbor brought home seven of them on a cart when he did not even need them because he had heat already. He said, "These things are expensive, I am taking as many as I can get." What is he going to do with them, I do not know....maybe sell them or something. Another guy threw out the heater he was givin ater his heat went back on. Other people still need that heater. My friend rescued the heater beore he tossed it in the trash. people are taking too much and taking advantage.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Annsni said:


> But did you get your tote bag??


haha. no, they wanted to give me a Big Bird pencil and I told them to just keep the pencil. The next year they called me to ask me i I wanted to give them more money and i told them no. I told the guy on the phone that during the pledge drive they were playing a depach Chakra lecture and that if we wanted to see more of this type of programing on PBS then we should call now and make donation. I told the guy on the phone that I never saw anything like the depak chakra lecture again and that right after the pledge drive PBS went right back to playing the same old stuff they always play, so they are not getting any money from me. PBS is still playing the same old stuff to this day.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

City Bound said:


> Some o the people in my community are making me sick with their greed and wastefulness. one guy was complaining that he is living in a cold house while he waits for the gov to come and install his heat and hot water for free. The guy has a good job and he has money rom his insurance but he still wants free stuff. When they were giving out free heaters my neighbor brought home seven of them on a cart when he did not even need them because he had heat already. He said, "These things are expensive, I am taking as many as I can get." What is he going to do with them, I do not know....maybe sell them or something. Another guy threw out the heater he was givin ater his heat went back on. Other people still need that heater. My friend rescued the heater beore he tossed it in the trash. people are taking too much and taking advantage.


When there is good, it's wonderful. When there is bad is absolutely disgusting. Unfortunately, we have raised a society of leeches.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Annsni said:


> When there is good, it's wonderful. When there is bad is absolutely disgusting. Unfortunately, we have raised a society of leeches.


I really do not understand it. Most of the people are good but the bad apples just stick out like a sore thumb in times like this. It is not like some of these bad apples are hurting for money. I know for a fact that one bad apple has a job and is also collecting two pensions.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

City Bound said:


> I really do not understand it. Most of the people are good but the bad apples just stick out like a sore thumb in times like this. It is not like some of these bad apples are hurting for money. I know for a fact that one bad apple has a job and is also collecting two pensions.


They just want more. I don't get it either but those people's brains are just wired differently I guess. Wired wrong, I'd say. It's a shame.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Well- once at the veterinarian's, they were giving away promotional baseball caps and I took two of them. Surcomed to greed- after all I only have one head. But I am a walking advertisement for Ulcerguard and when that one meets the fate of any cap worn around goats, I have a spare.


----------



## DebM (Dec 6, 2005)

CB - thank you for sharing your experiences. Having moved to the suburbs after living all my life in extremely rural places, I appreciate your prep info.

WWII - the two men who explained their dislike of the RC to me said they never EVER under any circumstance, were able to get anything unless they forked over money first. These were men who fought on the battle fronts, saw and experienced horrendous things, were young and scared, who were literally giving their lives, and neither one could get a free cup of coffee. 

I literally ache when I hear stories like what you and others have shared, about money donated in trust and having that trust broken. People in this country are the most generous people on earth, and it's usually the ones that can't really monetarily afford to be that seem to give the most. Or maybe it seems that way because they give with their heart. I learned a long time ago, and taught my kids that it is better to give time, than money, if at all possible.

Anyway, I am glad you are safe and staying in touch.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Good to see you back posting! I hope everything will sort out in one way or the other for you 
Please do tell more when the time is right, about what you have been through!


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

as someone who has worked with the red cross as an instructor. national needs an overhaul and local chapters are hit and miss.


----------

